# USA to UAE travel Power Voltage Converter



## JenniferMovesToDubai (May 14, 2015)

Does anyone have a brand of power voltage converter they can recommend that I bring from the USA to the UAE? I am concerned about blowing up my 2-year ASUS laptop, my brand new BlackBerry (please don't laugh), my expensive hairdryer and my other hair appliances that are essential if I want to leave the house without scaring anyone. I am confused by what I am finding in my online research.

Thanks!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Have a good look at the actual device labels and check the voltage ranges. 

Lots of international companies make power supplies which cover 100v to 260v as standard. 

Your BB won't need a converter - just buy $1 plug top supply when you are here. I would bet that the Asus supply will already do both voltages. 

Hairdryer - buy one here. It'll cost more for s converter than a new hairdryer.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

JenniferMovesToDubai said:


> Does anyone have a brand of power voltage converter they can recommend that I bring from the USA to the UAE? I am concerned about blowing up my 2-year ASUS laptop, my brand new BlackBerry (please don't laugh), my expensive hairdryer and my other hair appliances that are essential if I want to leave the house without scaring anyone. I am confused by what I am finding in my online research.
> 
> Thanks!


Right, luckily for you UAE uses Type G Plug Socket at 220-240 Volts










Not only is it safer (British sockets have shutters on the live and neutral contacts so that foreign objects can’t be introduced into them) than what your used to its also clearly aesthetically more pleasing than the american Type Plug A and B.

Type A and B clearly looks in a state of shock or ready to give a BJ! 










Even more exciting for you is that all phones (outside of the nasty apple party) use the same universal charger. So you could buy a blackberry charger here with Type G plug and it'l work just fine your phone.

European Parliament votes on law for all mobile phone to have same charger | Daily Mail Online

I hope your excited as I was when I found out UAE uses type G plug sockets. 

To answer your question buy a couple of converters of American to British in the US. Worst case buy in the Airport (most expensive) even worst case buy a them here.


----------



## JenniferMovesToDubai (May 14, 2015)

*USA to UAE Power Adapter*



twowheelsgood said:


> Have a good look at the actual device labels and check the voltage ranges.
> 
> Lots of international companies make power supplies which cover 100v to 260v as standard.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. It will be great if my laptop and BlackBerry are already adaptable. I think I will just wait until I arrive to buy my hair appliances. No need to worry about starting my head on fire before I get there.

I have a few plug adapters I am planning to bring along but if I need more, where is the easiest/best place to buy them in Dubai?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

JenniferMovesToDubai said:


> Thanks for the advice. It will be great if my laptop and BlackBerry are already adaptable. I think I will just wait until I arrive to buy my hair appliances. No need to worry about starting my head on fire before I get there.
> 
> I have a few plug adapters I am planning to bring along but if I need more, where is the easiest/best place to buy them in Dubai?


Most electronic items here are cheaper than UK (I have found). But also USA is cheaper than UK...

Go to any large supermarket they sell everything, Lulu, Carefour. It's really in your face regarding buying electronics here.

Also as someone who moved to another country that didn't use Type G before here, buy enough to cover all your appliances. Swapping the adapters is just annoying.


----------



## JenniferMovesToDubai (May 14, 2015)

iggles said:


> Most electronic items here are cheaper than UK (I have found). But also USA is cheaper than UK...
> 
> Go to any large supermarket they sell everything, Lulu, Carefour. It's really in your face regarding buying electronics here.
> 
> Also as someone who moved to another country that didn't use Type G before here, buy enough to cover all your appliances. Swapping the adapters is just annoying.


Thanks for the advice on Lulu and Carefour!


----------



## JenniferMovesToDubai (May 14, 2015)

*USA to UAE Power Converter Adapters*



iggles said:


> Right, luckily for you UAE uses Type G Plug Socket at 220-240 Volts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your worldwide knowledge of electricity is beyond impressive and your enthusiasm for type G plug sockets unparalleled. I thoroughly appreciate both!

So just to confirm...as long as I bring some type G adapters along, my BlackBerry and laptop from the US should work in Dubai without blowing up?

I think I will wait until I get to Dubai to buy my hair appliances. The labels listing the voltage have worn off and those sound a bit more risky.


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

JenniferMovesToDubai said:


> So just to confirm...as long as I bring some type G adapters along, my BlackBerry and laptop from the US should work in Dubai without blowing up?
> 
> I think I will wait until I get to Dubai to buy my hair appliances. The labels listing the voltage have worn off and those sound a bit more risky.


Can confirm laptop and BB will work all ok with just a simple adapter to change plug face.

You can pick up plug adapters here if you need extra as most supermarkets carry them.

I have multiple US laptops, phones and a PS3 running off UAE supply with no worries at all.


----------



## JenniferMovesToDubai (May 14, 2015)

GloballyRelaxed said:


> Can confirm laptop and BB will work all ok with just a simple adapter to change plug face.
> 
> You can pick up plug adapters here if you need extra as most supermarkets carry them.
> 
> I have multiple US laptops, phones and a PS3 running off UAE supply with no worries at all.


Great! Now I am just trying to figure out if my Panasonic Lumix digital camera battery charger will be OK without a voltage converter. After that, I should be set. Thanks so much all of the info!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

JenniferMovesToDubai said:


> Great! Now I am just trying to figure out if my Panasonic Lumix digital camera battery charger will be OK without a voltage converter. After that, I should be set. Thanks so much all of the info!


What does the connector look like. 

To the Camera and to the charger - Do they look like this? 

Charger (ignore that the plug is the UK)









Camera


----------



## JenniferMovesToDubai (May 14, 2015)

iggles said:


> What does the connector look like.
> 
> To the Camera and to the charger - Do they look like this?
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have attached a photo of what my camera battery charger looks like. I don't ever plug the camera directly into the wall nor do I ever use a USB cord to plug it into my computer so I am not concerned about those connections.

Thanks!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

JenniferMovesToDubai said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have attached a photo of what my camera battery charger looks like. I don't ever plug the camera directly into the wall nor do I ever use a USB cord to plug it into my computer so I am not concerned about those connections.
> 
> Thanks!


Then nothing to worry about, just use a USA to UK converter.


----------



## JenniferMovesToDubai (May 14, 2015)

iggles said:


> Then nothing to worry about, just use a USA to UK converter.


Do you mean a USA (Type A) to UAE (Type G) converter?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

JenniferMovesToDubai said:


> Do you mean a USA (Type A) to UAE (Type G) converter?


http://www.amazon.co.uk/US-UK-Plug-Travel-Adaptor-White/dp/B0006OFKNC


----------



## JenniferMovesToDubai (May 14, 2015)

iggles said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/US-UK-Plug-Travel-Adaptor-White/dp/B0006OFKNC


Thanks!


----------



## danieljr (Nov 5, 2015)

Every electronic device I've bought has some sort of label showing what voltage it will accept. If your device uses a wall wart or power supply, that's where you'll find the label. It will say things like 100V-240V, or 120V. In the former case, you'll be fine - in the latter you'll need a step-down transformer.

You can find step-down transformers in Dubai - the last place I saw good ones was at a hardware store called SpeedEx in The Greens. Buy the biggest one you can afford and lift, at least rated 1000 W, because they tend not to last very well.


----------



## JenniferMovesToDubai (May 14, 2015)

danieljr said:


> Every electronic device I've bought has some sort of label showing what voltage it will accept. If your device uses a wall wart or power supply, that's where you'll find the label. It will say things like 100V-240V, or 120V. In the former case, you'll be fine - in the latter you'll need a step-down transformer.
> 
> You can find step-down transformers in Dubai - the last place I saw good ones was at a hardware store called SpeedEx in The Greens. Buy the biggest one you can afford and lift, at least rated 1000 W, because they tend not to last very well.


Thank you for all of the great advice!


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

iggles said:


> Even more exciting for you is that all phones (outside of the nasty apple party) use the same universal charger. So you could buy a blackberry charger here with Type G plug and it'l work just fine your phone.


BBs recently have become more and more particular in which cable they're willing to work with.

My work Z30 really does not like a couple of my cables so it's best to make sure you're buying BB kit unless you're willing to try many versions. As for the wall-wart my BB works with bog standard Android charger, Apple charger (the ones with USB port) and my car charger. So it seems to be more dependent upon cable for some reason.

You could also, of course, charge it from your laptop


----------



## JenniferMovesToDubai (May 14, 2015)

LesFroggitts said:


> BBs recently have become more and more particular in which cable they're willing to work with.
> 
> My work Z30 really does not like a couple of my cables so it's best to make sure you're buying BB kit unless you're willing to try many versions. As for the wall-wart my BB works with bog standard Android charger, Apple charger (the ones with USB port) and my car charger. So it seems to be more dependent upon cable for some reason.
> 
> You could also, of course, charge it from your laptop


Thanks for all of the advice! I forgot I could charge my BlackBerry from my laptop. That is a great tip.

I actually arrived in Dubai this week and now I am concerned my ASUS laptop is not charging properly. The computer seems to overheat; it seems to take longer to charge; and it seems like the charge does not hold as long. Last night I was at a mall and stopped by a couple of electronic stores but they said they didn't have any chargers that were especially made for the UAE's voltage. 

Do you have any advice? I am worried about frying my laptop.

Thanks!


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

JenniferMovesToDubai said:


> Thanks for all of the advice! I forgot I could charge my BlackBerry from my laptop. That is a great tip.
> 
> I actually arrived in Dubai this week and now I am concerned my ASUS laptop is not charging properly. The computer seems to overheat; it seems to take longer to charge; and it seems like the charge does not hold as long. Last night I was at a mall and stopped by a couple of electronic stores but they said they didn't have any chargers that were especially made for the UAE's voltage.
> 
> ...


What voltage range is shown on the power brick you have for your laptop? - the vast majority are made nowadays to work on 110-240v range. There is the possibility that your unit is probably designed for the US's 120v on 60Hz whereas the UAE is 220v @50Hz.

The voltage difference won't make a huge difference but the frequency may. Someone with better power knowledge than I may come along and confirm/deny that.

As for the vendors saying they don't have power bricks for UAE voltage - well that's complete bull, more likely they either didn't grasp exactly what you were after or even more likely they're just retail monkeys with little to no product training.

Souq.com have loads of ASUS compatible power chargers HERE...


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Just done a little googling - running a 60Hz device on a 50Hz supply WILL result in the device operating much warmer than normal unless the device is designed for both frequencies.

Suggest getting yourself down to an ASUS dealer and buy a local charger.


----------



## JenniferMovesToDubai (May 14, 2015)

LesFroggitts said:


> What voltage range is shown on the power brick you have for your laptop? - the vast majority are made nowadays to work on 110-240v range. There is the possibility that your unit is probably designed for the US's 120v on 60Hz whereas the UAE is 220v @50Hz.
> 
> The voltage difference won't make a huge difference but the frequency may. Someone with better power knowledge than I may come along and confirm/deny that.
> 
> ...


I figured the retail rats didn't know what they were talking about!

The power brick says:
INPUT 100-240 V-2 A 50-60 Hz
OUTPUT 19.5V = 90 W MAX


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

JenniferMovesToDubai said:


> I figured the retail rats didn't know what they were talking about!
> 
> The power brick says:
> INPUT 100-240 V-2 A 50-60 Hz
> OUTPUT 19.5V = 90 W MAX


You should be fine then - is it the charger itself that's getting hot or the part of the laptop where the power cable plugs into?

As for the laptop not holding charge for as long - that sounds like your battery is getting worn out and may need a replacement in the future - not that WILL be a PITA here. I have one custom built laptop (this one) that I've never been able to find a replacement battery for and they're very difficult to have shipped because of the airfreight rules.


----------



## JenniferMovesToDubai (May 14, 2015)

LesFroggitts said:


> You should be fine then - is it the charger itself that's getting hot or the part of the laptop where the power cable plugs into?
> 
> As for the laptop not holding charge for as long - that sounds like your battery is getting worn out and may need a replacement in the future - not that WILL be a PITA here. I have one custom built laptop (this one) that I've never been able to find a replacement battery for and they're very difficult to have shipped because of the airfreight rules.


A few times I have noticed the charger itself gets hot but the bottom of the laptop always seems hot. Both worked normally until I got here a few days ago! I try to only charge it when I have it turned off and am not using it (for some odd reason, I think that helps), but it is hard because I use my laptop almost all day long.

Thank you again for taking the time to help me.


----------

